# Has anyone had sore breasts starting 4/5 dpo?



## missmegal11

Hi! Im new here! I found this site by googling. 

Im a mom of three sweet little boys, and Im kind of puzzled by some of these strange symptoms Ive been having the past couple of weeks. 

I had my last period on June 18th. My husband I have been having sex alot between the last week of June through the first week of July. Since around July 5th, My breasts have been sore and tender. It was that night when I was getting ready for bed, that I noticed after taking off my bra that my breasts felt so tender, sore and heavy feeling. It hurt to bend down and pick up stuff. I had to put my arm over my breasts so when I bent down, they wouldnt hurt. Now the soreness lasted a few days, and as days went on, I noticed my nipples starting to become more "erect"... and looks to be alittle darker too. I then started to experience an "itch" that would come and go "down there". No burning, no odor, etc. It would just kind of come and go on days. 

I havnt had any itching for a couple of days now. 

But today, my nipples are killing me. Now Im due for my period around July 14th through the 15th or so... Looking back at my menstrual cycle chart, It looks like this the past few months....

March 24, 2011
April 22, 2011
May 20, 2011
June 18th, 2011 


_So my question is.... does this sound like I could be pregnant & is it possible to get sore and tender breasts 4-5 dpo, which then has came and gone between now and then?_

Its not a normal PMS sign for me. I usually get moody a few days til my period shows up and at times I get kind of crampy. But other than that, ive never experienced the soreness in my breasts so soon in my cycle, or before my period is due


----------



## jeoestreich

This past month I had sore nipples a few days after ovulation. It normally isn't a symptom for me either. But AF should up when she was suppose to. :(


----------



## missmegal11

Im sorry. :hug: I dont know whats going on with me. I guess I will hopefully find out in the next few days.


----------



## TeddyBearPug

you should definitely test. I think you are far enough after ovulation that it will probably show up if you are pregnant! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## missmegal11

TeddyBearPug said:


> you should definitely test. I think you are far enough after ovulation that it will probably show up if you are pregnant! Good luck and keep us posted!

Yeah my husband told me the same thing tonight after dinner.
Im just afraid that if I buy a test this soon before I start, then knowing my luck I will start AF before getting to test! 

I'll see what the next few days bring and if AF doesnt show, I will test.


----------



## CuddleBunny

missmegal11 said:


> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> you should definitely test. I think you are far enough after ovulation that it will probably show up if you are pregnant! Good luck and keep us posted!
> 
> Yeah my husband told me the same thing tonight after dinner.
> Im just afraid that if I buy a test this soon before I start, then knowing my luck I will start AF before getting to test!
> 
> I'll see what the next few days bring and if AF doesnt show, I will test.Click to expand...

You have much more willpower then I do! :haha::haha: Wishing you the best..keep us posted!


----------



## missmegal11

CuddleBunny said:


> missmegal11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeddyBearPug said:
> 
> 
> you should definitely test. I think you are far enough after ovulation that it will probably show up if you are pregnant! Good luck and keep us posted!
> 
> Yeah my husband told me the same thing tonight after dinner.
> Im just afraid that if I buy a test this soon before I start, then knowing my luck I will start AF before getting to test!
> 
> I'll see what the next few days bring and if AF doesnt show, I will test.Click to expand...
> 
> You have much more willpower then I do! :haha::haha: Wishing you the best..keep us posted!Click to expand...

apart of me is kind of scared to test.... but then another part keeps saying to give it a couple more days and see what comes about. 

Im just puzzled by the signs that started 4-5 dpo. I just never have got the sore and tender breasts during that time in my cycle before. Im just so use to the regular mood changes and cramps I get a few days prior to me starting. This time, its been different. But again, we had lots of sex between the end of June and the first week of July. So I cant say pregnancy isnt out of the question for us.


----------



## Stinas

Last cycle I had sore boobs and nipples...but af showed her ugly face 2 weeks later. So my entire TWW they were swollen and sore. 
Everyone is different, so it could be a good thing or it could be your body getting ready for AF.


----------



## missmegal11

Stinas said:


> Last cycle I had sore boobs and nipples...but af showed her ugly face 2 weeks later. So my entire TWW they were swollen and sore.
> Everyone is different, so it could be a good thing or it could be your body getting ready for AF.

I'll be suprised either way it turns out. If I do get AF, then apparently my body is changing!? Being 30 yrs old, and this "new symptom" appears, its one thing I wont be looking foward to each month!

But then if Im PG, I will be totally suprised too!


----------



## caaraa

You are far enough after ovulation that it will probably show up if you are pregnant!
https://www.primeaffiliate.com/track/images/12.lona.gif


----------



## TeddyBearPug

have you tested yet?!


----------



## missmegal11

TeddyBearPug said:


> have you tested yet?!

I tested last night, it came back negative. It was yesterday that I had the white CM with the tinge of blood... it was about four hours or so afterwords that I tested. Today I woke up feeling kind of sick to my stomach, boobs still hurting, and I couldnt get a hamburger down today. The smell was just awful! I took the kids to the pool. I just got home. Ive been having lots of yellowish or whitish looking CM. I thought I saw alittle brownish coloring in it when i wiped, but I wiped again and didnt see it then? Tomorrow will be day 30. I guess I will see what it brings.


----------



## flashy09

Yes, that was really my only symptom!


----------



## missmegal11

flashy09 said:


> Yes, that was really my only symptom!

The spotting was your only symptom? Or sore boobs? sorry... I didnt understand when you said "that" was your only symptom


----------



## missmegal11

I forgot to add.. I know I shouldnt go off of my cervical position, but I checked it today and its higher, and now feels softer? I thought it was suppose to be low and firm before AF?


----------



## TeddyBearPug

missmegal11 said:


> I forgot to add.. I know I shouldnt go off of my cervical position, but I checked it today and its higher, and now feels softer? I thought it was suppose to be low and firm before AF?

yep that is correct. You will probably get your bfp soon!!


----------



## missmegal11

I think AF showed today... I had some spotting this morning, which has gotten more frequent.


----------



## flashy09

missmegal11 said:


> flashy09 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, that was really my only symptom!
> 
> The spotting was your only symptom? Or sore boobs? sorry... I didnt understand when you said "that" was your only symptomClick to expand...

Sore boobs


----------



## TeddyBearPug

missmegal11 said:


> I think AF showed today... I had some spotting this morning, which has gotten more frequent.

aww i hope not! :hugs:


----------



## missmegal11

Well, I dont know whats going on!?

1.5 days of light bleeding. I had to use a pad. But it wasnt anything like my normal periods, which last 3-4 days. 

Still have the sore boobs, today I got nausus over lunch. 

I just dont know whats going on.


----------



## clarissa_b

Hi im new too. Im 7dpo and my boobs are killing me aswell. Lots of cm and just that 'feeling' of being pregnant. Trying to stretch this 2ww out as long as i can before testing!


----------

